# Ford car mechanic



## Asher

Hi All,

I have ford Mondeo, I want some good car mechanic for regular check up and all because these Al Tayer & Al Futtaim are very expensive.... Do you guys know any mechanic, any garage etc????

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chocoholic

I take my Ford to AAA in Al Quoz, they service and maintain virtually any make and model of car. Been taking mine there for years, never had any issues. They also have a garage in Rashidya.


----------



## Asher

Chocoholic said:


> I take my Ford to AAA in Al Quoz, they service and maintain virtually any make and model of car. Been taking mine there for years, never had any issues. They also have a garage in Rashidya.


Where is the exact location ?? Expensive or Cheap

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rsinner

Maybe a thank you? Maybe a bit of google?
www.aaadubai.com

And then ask whether it is expensive or cheap?


----------



## Chocoholic

rsinner said:


> Maybe a thank you? Maybe a bit of google?
> www.aaadubai.com
> 
> And then ask whether it is expensive or cheap?


lol thanks matey.

Expense depends what needs doing really., but certainly they're much cheaper than the dealer.


----------



## crt454

ford: Found On Road Dead
ford: Fix Or Repair Daily


----------



## mrod85

*Ford Mondeo*

I'm a newbie to Expat forum. I drive a 2008 ford mondeo and the dealer just told me that I have to shell out Dhs.7000/- to fix my car a/c (compressor and condenser). As I've never gone to any other garage before other than Ford w/shop, can anyone recommend a good garage. Is AAA good. I'm thinking of going there as per suggestions on this page. Kindly help. Thanks

Just realised my location is wrong. It should read Expat in Dubai.


----------



## Edino

mrod85 said:


> I'm a newbie to Expat forum. I drive a 2008 ford mondeo and the dealer just told me that I have to shell out Dhs.7000/- to fix my car a/c (compressor and condenser). As I've never gone to any other garage before other than Ford w/shop, can anyone recommend a good garage. Is AAA good. I'm thinking of going there as per suggestions on this page. Kindly help. Thanks
> 
> Just realised my location is wrong. It should read Expat in Dubai.



Unfortunately, the parts for European Fords (and all other European makes) are much more expensive compared to Japanese and American. You should look closer at the quote, and check what the cost of parts and the cost of labor is. Going to a cheap garage may save you a bit on labor, but not on parts, unless they go for used parts, or use less parts. I suspect, in your case the majority of the bill amount is because of parts... 

The question is now how much you want to save vs the increased risk on a getting a bad repair....


----------



## mrod85

Edino said:


> Unfortunately, the parts for European Fords (and all other European makes) are much more expensive compared to Japanese and American. You should look closer at the quote, and check what the cost of parts and the cost of labor is. Going to a cheap garage may save you a bit on labor, but not on parts, unless they go for used parts, or use less parts. I suspect, in your case the majority of the bill amount is because of parts...
> 
> The question is now how much you want to save vs the increased risk on a getting a bad repair....


Thanks a lot. My gut feeling is to take it to Ford W/shop(I trust them). My husband is not in favour, more because of the cost as we're just back from vacation. You're right, the dealer is charging me for new parts (apparently from USA) and labor cost is waived off as I've been going to them from the beginning (their original quote was Dhs.9000/-. My car is in excellent condition otherwise, done only 45,000. It's a top of the range model with lots of options which even the new high end cars don't have. I'm taking a chance in getting a second opinion from another garage tomorrow, more to get a quote. Thanks again


----------



## dt36

Edino said:


> Unfortunately, the parts for European Fords (and all other European makes) are much more expensive compared to Japanese and American. You should look closer at the quote, and check what the cost of parts and the cost of labor is. Going to a cheap garage may save you a bit on labor, but not on parts, unless they go for used parts, or use less parts. I suspect, in your case the majority of the bill amount is because of parts...
> 
> The question is now how much you want to save vs the increased risk on a getting a bad repair....


The 2.0 and 2.3 Duratec engine is used in both European and American Fords such as the Mondeo, Ranger and Explorer. Ancillary components are also the same on these engines. Only difference is the internal bore and stroke.

Same engine and set up is used in certain Mazdas, so maybe do a comparison on part prices...


----------



## mrod85

dt36 said:


> The 2.0 and 2.3 Duratec engine is used in both European and American Fords such as the Mondeo, Ranger and Explorer. Ancillary components are also the same on these engines. Only difference is the internal bore and stroke.
> 
> Same engine and set up is used in certain Mazdas, so maybe do a comparison on part prices...


Still undecided :confused2:


----------



## mrod85

dt36 said:


> The 2.0 and 2.3 Duratec engine is used in both European and American Fords such as the Mondeo, Ranger and Explorer. Ancillary components are also the same on these engines. Only difference is the internal bore and stroke.
> 
> Same engine and set up is used in certain Mazdas, so maybe do a comparison on part prices...


Haven't done anything yet. I'm thinking of going either to Max Garage or Cars Clinic-only to have a second opinion. Will appreciate anyone having an experience with Max/Cars. Please let me know. I'm still apprehensive and confused.HELP!!!


----------



## dt36

mrod85 said:


> Haven't done anything yet. I'm thinking of going either to Max Garage or Cars Clinic-only to have a second opinion. Will appreciate anyone having an experience with Max/Cars. Please let me know. I'm still apprehensive and confused.HELP!!!


Be sure to ask if the compressor is faulty or whether the A/C just needs re-charging. An estimated 10% of Air-Con gas permeates from the system every year and therefore, systems need recharging with gas & lubricant every 2 years.

Some garages will tell you that the compressor needs changing so they get the mark up on the spares sold. I would put a subtle mark on the original compressor to see if it has actually been replaced, if this is what they state.


----------



## mrod85

dt36 said:


> Be sure to ask if the compressor is faulty or whether the A/C just needs re-charging. An estimated 10% of Air-Con gas permeates from the system every year and therefore, systems need recharging with gas & lubricant every 2 years.
> 
> Some garages will tell you that the compressor needs changing so they get the mark up on the spares sold. I would put a subtle mark on the original compressor to see if it has actually been replaced, if this is what they state.


Thank you so much. Really helpful. I'm told by Ford that the compressor doesn't start up - they couldn't explain why. The condenser has a leak and hence both need to be replaced. 

I spoke to an old friend who used to work for GM Dubai and he confirmed that no dealer will opt to fix anything; they just replace with new parts. Condenser leak can be fixed with garages outside the dealership. My friend also warned me that these garages give a 3 or 4 month warranty for new replaced parts as opposed to the dealer giving a 1 year warranty. He suggested Max garage but advised to preferably go with the dealer to fix the issue. I've taken an appointment for Saturday just to check out what's wrong. Above all, my friend said it's more likely it could be an issue with the thermostat. Sorry for the long explanation.


----------



## mrod85

Hurray! Got my car fixed. My husband took it to a garage in Sharjah recommended by a friend who formally worked for Ford. This chap just charged some gas (for Dhs.100/-) and the a/c started working again. He confirmed about the tiny, tiny leak on the condenser and gave us two options, fixing the leak or replacing the condenser. He was charging almost the same as the dealership to replace it (Dhs.200/- less). So I went back to Ford garage and asked them to fix a new condenser (as I didn't want to drive around with an old welded one)

Don't understand how the dealership was asking me to replace the condenser and compressor. When questioned, they didn't have a reasonable explanation and were just vague about it. Got the condenser replacement job done by paying Dhs.2200/-.

Thank you all for your responses.:high5:

BTW didn't go to Max garage.


----------



## dt36

mrod85 said:


> Hurray! Got my car fixed. My husband took it to a garage in Sharjah recommended by a friend who formally worked for Ford. This chap just charged some gas (for Dhs.100/-) and the a/c started working again. He confirmed about the tiny, tiny leak on the condenser and gave us two options, fixing the leak or replacing the condenser. He was charging almost the same as the dealership to replace it (Dhs.200/- less). So I went back to Ford garage and asked them to fix a new condenser (as I didn't want to drive around with an old welded one)
> 
> Don't understand how the dealership was asking me to replace the condenser and compressor. When questioned, they didn't have a reasonable explanation and were just vague about it. Got the condenser replacement job done by paying Dhs.2200/-.
> 
> Thank you all for your responses.:high5:
> 
> BTW didn't go to Max garage.


Glad you have got it fixed. It's annoying when dealers try to make money of customers who are not experienced in this particular trade.

I have worked in automotive for the last 30 years, that's why I thought that they were mugging you on the compressor. I won't name the brand that I work for, but I can assure you that I instill it into our Technicians that Customer Service is imperative and that we are transparent on all and any repairs carried out.
If a component is replaced and it doesn't cure the root fault, a customer will not be charged for it.

I had a similar incident concerning an EGR valve a few years back in the UK with a Vauxhall dealer. I asked for the component to be replaced under warranty and then to have the programme re-mapped to ignore a certain code in the future.

Dealer told me I had to pay for the part, labour and that it couldn't be mapped. Suffice to say that when I played my hand, I had all parts for free, plus a re-map, plus a full service as way of an apology from their head office, as the Service Manager was trying to charge both myself and then Vauxhall for a field recall.


----------



## Edino

mrod85 said:


> Hurray! Got my car fixed. My husband took it to a garage in Sharjah recommended by a friend who formally worked for Ford. This chap just charged some gas (for Dhs.100/-) and the a/c started working again. He confirmed about the tiny, tiny leak on the condenser and gave us two options, fixing the leak or replacing the condenser. He was charging almost the same as the dealership to replace it (Dhs.200/- less). So I went back to Ford garage and asked them to fix a new condenser (as I didn't want to drive around with an old welded one)
> 
> Don't understand how the dealership was asking me to replace the condenser and compressor. When questioned, they didn't have a reasonable explanation and were just vague about it. Got the condenser replacement job done by paying Dhs.2200/-.
> 
> Thank you all for your responses.:high5:
> 
> BTW didn't go to Max garage.



Congrats... but celebrate only if the AC still works in 2 to 4 weeks.... So wait patiently


----------



## mrod85

Edino said:


> Congrats... but celebrate only if the AC still works in 2 to 4 weeks.... So wait patiently


Hmmm. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zak's

mrod85 said:


> Hmmm. :fingerscrossed:


Hello, I am also having problem with my explorer. Can you advise the garage you have been to in Sharjah?

Regards


----------

